# The rediscovery of the schlimii albiflorum



## eteson (Apr 20, 2017)

It was found in the Central Cordillera of Colombia during the late 1800s. I think that very-very few plants remain in cultivation in Europe, if any at all. It was only rediscovered very recently by a fisherman. It is the palest form of schlimii, very narrow leaves and quite vigorous.


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 20, 2017)

Very nice! It would be interesting to see a dissection of the flower.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2017)

Nice. I have only seen illustrations of that. Is it in flasks?


----------



## eteson (Apr 20, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Very nice! It would be interesting to see a dissection of the flower.


Sure! 
We are making dissections of the flowers of all the known populations of schlimii, anguloi, fischeri and andreettae. It is going to be the core of my WOC talk.
Also it is included in the Braem book. I feel so lucky of having hundreds of "schlimii" flowers to study and dissect


----------



## eteson (Apr 20, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nice. I have only seen illustrations of that. Is it in flasks?



Eric, It is going to be very soon.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 20, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## abax (Apr 20, 2017)

It's wonderful that the plant has been found and will be
propagated. Every loss of a native plant is a loss for everyone. I wish you very good luck.


----------



## MorandiWine (Apr 20, 2017)

Great looking schlimii! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 21, 2017)

Love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2017)

eteson said:


> Eric, It is going to be very soon.



Great. Additionally, this with some pale besseae flavums or longifolium albums 
:drool:!!!


----------



## eteson (Apr 21, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Great. Additionally, this with some pale besseae flavums or longifolium albums
> :drool:!!!



If you want whites...what about crossing it with xrichteri? :evil:


----------



## abax (Apr 22, 2017)

On the other hand, why not just preserve the pure form?
I don't quite understand the urge to change the species as
it has evolved.


----------



## eteson (Apr 22, 2017)

abax said:


> On the other hand, why not just preserve the pure form?
> I don't quite understand the urge to change the species as
> it has evolved.



The x sib is always the first cross, but it is fun to play making other crosses.


----------



## blondie (Apr 22, 2017)

Very nice a beauty of a bloom and amazing work ur doing hopefully one day we will have most of the species back where they belong in the wild


----------



## JasonG (Apr 22, 2017)

Spectacular. I love this flower and have wanted one in my collection since I saw some of the early representative art work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 22, 2017)

It's such a cute species. Hopefully you can plant a few back in the wild someday.


----------



## eteson (Apr 22, 2017)

The wild population is quite healthy with several hundreds plants! The only reason why it remained un-rediscoverd is because it is in one area where only fisherman arrive.
Only one plant was taken some years ago and it was growing in the collecion of one of my friends that did not know about the importance of this plant. He divided it and traded this small piece with me.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2017)

eteson said:


> If you want whites...what about crossing it with xrichteri? :evil:


Ok.


----------



## raymond (Apr 23, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 23, 2017)

Very interesting flower! Great potential!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 23, 2017)

nice to see


----------



## Guarceñosis (Apr 23, 2017)

Eliseo, that wondeful rediscover and you have it already.

Enviado desde mi SM-G925I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Apr 24, 2017)

So exciting!


----------



## eteson (May 7, 2017)

for Tom:
The promised picture


Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet (May 8, 2017)

Beautiful! Good to know that the wild population is healthy.


----------



## eteson (May 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot! 
I am visiting the area by the end of June. If someone is interested in coming please let me know. The area is safe and the walk is not too hard.


----------



## tomkalina (May 8, 2017)

Great photo! Thanks, Eliseo.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2017)

What a beautiful thing - I didn't know the interior was so spotted.


----------



## eaborne (May 11, 2017)

Awesome!!


----------

